# What is an ALPHA?!



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

And why do they call the pupies mom a bitch!? just wondering!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

"Alpha" is more or less "dominant". If you dog believes it is the alpha, then it thinks it is in charge, not you. Dogs require leadership and if you do not assume the role, then they will.

Sorry, can't answer the "bitch" question!


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

I believe the word bitch was developed for a female dog before it ever became an insult. So essentially calling someone a bitch is like calling them a female dog! Ya know...like people say "She's a real dog" like she's unattractive or whatever.
The word just evolved and took on more and more meanings.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

Brittany Lot-you're right! It was developed before it became an insult-Actually, female dogs, in heat or pregnant have a rep for being a little nasty-that's where the insult comes in. 

However, I find Bitchiness to be simply a way of life for me...lol!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Dec 14 2004, 01:18 PM
> *Brittany Lot-you're right! It was developed before it became an insult-Actually, female dogs, in heat or pregnant have a rep for being a little nasty-that's where the insult comes in.
> 
> However, I find Bitchiness to be simply a way of life for me...lol!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23033*


[/QUOTE]









LOL-are you referring to yourself?! That is hilarious..I am sure my seventh grade students and my husband would say the same abuot me too!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

BITCH - "...bitch (Old English 'bicce') having meant female dog since before the 10th century and an immoral woman since the 15th. By the 1780s 'son of a bitch' was one of the most offensive and common American insults. By the 1890s, however, American men could also use the term familiarly, as in calling an old friend, 'You old son of a bitch you.'... 'Son of a bitch' was used so often by World War I American soldiers as an expletive or intensive (meaning 'God darn' or 'god damned'), that Frenchmen called them 'les sommobiches.'"


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This always gives me a laugh when I page through my cataogues!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i wish they'd give a new term to female dogs. maybe like: "female dogs". LOL. because they dont call male dogs "whores" or "bastards". LOL. 


i hate the term bitch.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

and why do female cats get the nice term "queen"


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 14 2004, 12:38 PM
> *This always gives me a laugh when I page through my cataogues!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]















That is hilarious! I need to buy those for my boss, she could seriously use some.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

He he he.....I've always been tempted to order some and give them to a chosen few!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Great picture of the Bitch pills, Marj. LOL!!! Sometimes my family would swear I was taking those....


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 14 2004, 12:38 PM
> *This always gives me a laugh when I page through my cataogues!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
LOL! Too funny!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Dec 15 2004, 09:44 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Too funny!















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23401
[/B][/QUOTE]









*I wonder if those would work for me? *


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 15 2004, 09:51 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]









*I wonder if those would work for me? *








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23426
[/B][/QUOTE]
aaaahhhhhh!







haha that is so bad!


----------

